# سيدي بو سعيد : العمل المعماري الأكثر نجاحا !!!



## ameralamir (8 مايو 2006)

سيدي بو سعيد ... تلك القرية الرائعة ذات الطراز المعماري التونسي المميز .. قال عنها المعمار الشهير محمد مكية : أنها انجح عمل معماري عربي ...


في كل زيارة أقوم بها الى تونس ... لابد أن أذهب الى سيدي بو سعيد .. انها رائعة في كل شيء ... طرازها المعماري .. تفاصيلها الجميلة ... اللون الأبيض الناصع لمبانيها مع زرقة البحر المتوسط ... تشعرك بعالم من السحر و الخيال ...​ 
حرصت دائما أن أتجول في أزقتها و أتأمل تفاصيل مبانيها و تشكيلها المعماري و الفني ... أحرص أيضا على الجلوس في أحدى مقاهيها الرائعة أستمتع بجمال البحر و بساطة العمارة التقليدية !!!​ 
سيدي بو سعيد عالقة في خيالي ...

رسمت لها لوحة تشكيلية بالأسلوب التجريدي التعبيري .. أسميتها سيدي بو سعيد ...

أنصح كل معمار أن يزور سيدي بوسعيد ... لأنها ملهمة و ساحرة و ممتعة !!!​​​​​


----------



## Arch_M (8 مايو 2006)

انا متأكد انها ليست الصورة الوحيدة 
هل من الممكن الزيادة طالما انك من زوارها


----------



## Arch_M (8 مايو 2006)

نريد صور توضح المعمار هناك وشكرا لك على معلوماتك


----------



## ameralamir (8 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك ... انها ليست بصورة فوتوغرافية .. لكنها لوحة تشكيلية تعبيرية رسمتها عن تأثري بأجواء سيدي بو سعيد ... سأزودك بالصور لاحقا !!


----------



## ameralamir (8 مايو 2006)

*صور*

أحتفظ بصورتين على جهازي ... يمكنك البحث عن الملامح المعمارية لسيدي بو سعيد في الأنترنت ... شكرا لك ...


----------



## Arch_M (8 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك واتمنى زيارتها في اقرب فرصة فقد قرأت عن مدن في تونس جدا جميلة وعن عمارتها الرائعة 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aadesign (8 مايو 2006)

يوجد بحث وكتاب للاستاذ المعماري بسيم حكيم يتحدث عن هذه المدينة الجميلة بعنوان " سيدي بوسعيد " ولكنه قديم .


----------



## arch_sohaib (9 مايو 2006)

التراث دائما رائع


----------

